# My wifes artwork



## PNW_George

I do the lawn, my wife does the gardens.

It took me over a decade but I came to appreciate all my lawn does is frame her artwork. Not the best time of year for landscape pictures as we are in between the colors. The rhododendrons and azaleas have bloomed and the hydrangeas are just beginning. Then comes the fall with the colors of all her maples.


----------



## pennstater2005

You can tell your wife that is unbelievably beautiful landscaping and what I strive for on my own property.


----------



## PNW_George

pennstater2005 said:


> You can tell your wife that is unbelievably beautiful landscaping and what I strive for on my own property.


I will and I tell her all the time. She reminds me how I protested everytime she cut in to another patch of my lawn to extend her garden. I don't protest anymore. Thanks.


----------



## Ware

It looks incredible. My beds suffer because I spend so much time on the lawn - I was wondering how you found time for both. :thumbup:


----------



## social port

I do not have a taste for gardening, shrubs etc, but this work is truly exceptional. Pure class.
I also have to say that its 'frame' is equally exceptional


----------



## Ecks from Tex

@PNW_George what are you guys, hardiness zone 8a? What a world where you and I are in such similar zones on the opposite ends of the country, yet you have this lush area without blistering heat to hold you back.

My azaleas bloomed in February :lol:

Your wife's work is stunning. I have an excellent garden/landscaping, but where mine lacks is I have beautiful color for one month a year (Feb. - March - azaleas, redbuds, etc.) and very little color for the rest of the year and no winter interest, just evergreens everywhere. I'm actively trying to revamp and build a similar look to what you guys have, with more perennial color mixed in with the evergreens.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Absolutely awesome. Great work.


----------



## wardconnor

Holy schmolly. That is beautiful. I want way bigger beds like that but I already spend too much time in the landscape.

Very nice


----------



## Delmarva Keith

That is fantastic. You are lucky to have such teamwork. My wife likes to design and then go select the plants, but I get all the actual work. Still works out.


----------



## SGrabs33

#gardengoals


----------



## TigerinFL

looks awesome!


----------



## ericgautier

Wow, that is awesome! Can you list some of the plants/shrubs?


----------



## PNW_George

My wife thanks all of you. She is not the forum type but is getting a kick out of the compliments. She has spent years on her plan and is very proud of it.


----------



## PNW_George

ericgautier said:


> Wow, that is awesome! Can you list some of the plants/shrubs?


I would have to ask my wife. She searched high and low for some unique plants. I'll see if she can help.


----------



## PNW_George

Ecks from Tex said:


> @PNW_George what are you guys, hardiness zone 8a? What a world where you and I are in such similar zones on the opposite ends of the country, yet you have this lush area without blistering heat to hold you back.
> 
> My azaleas bloomed in February :lol:
> 
> Your wife's work is stunning. I have an excellent garden/landscaping, but where mine lacks is I have beautiful color for one month a year (Feb. - March - azaleas, redbuds, etc.) and very little color for the rest of the year and no winter interest, just evergreens everywhere. I'm actively trying to revamp and build a similar look to what you guys have, with more perennial color mixed in with the evergreens.


I do love this time of year; 16 hours of daylight and at a time the sun actually shines makes the PNW one of the most beautiful places in the world. I am biased.


----------



## PNW_George

Delmarva Keith said:


> That is fantastic. You are lucky to have such teamwork. My wife likes to design and then go select the plants, but I get all the actual work. Still works out.


That has been our routine, she would place them, I would plant them but this year I am letting a landscaper bury the new plants that seem to show up every weekend.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

PNW_George said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is fantastic. You are lucky to have such teamwork. My wife likes to design and then go select the plants, but I get all the actual work. Still works out.
> 
> 
> 
> That has been our routine, she would place them, I would plant them but this year I am letting a landscaper bury the new plants that seem to show up every weekend.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## kur1j

Amazing. Does your wife just enjoy this type of thing and researched the heck out of it like all of us here? Was she in school for this type of work? I ask because to me this is so much more complex than grass. Instead of 1 thing you are trying to make grow really well, you have to take considerations for EVERYTHING you are trying to grow.

Does she have any tips? I'm on the fence on getting a landscape designer and spending the time researching it myself.


----------



## Fishnugget

That looks incredible. Your wife has talent!


----------



## Butter

Very nice!!!


----------



## Darrell

Awesome. Great use of conifers. Tell her I really love the Hakone grass.


----------



## mmacejko

Very nice landscape! We have a similar situation at my house. I do the labor wife picks out most of the plants and points to where she wants them!


----------



## 440mag

Buddy, I wish y'all were our neighbors!!!


----------



## Sam23

Tell your Wife she does beautiful work. She should be very proud!


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

kur1j said:


> Amazing. Does your wife just enjoy this type of thing and researched the heck out of it like all of us here? Was she in school for this type of work? I ask because to me this is so much more complex than grass. Instead of 1 thing you are trying to make grow really well, you have to take considerations for EVERYTHING you are trying to grow.
> 
> Does she have any tips? I'm on the fence on getting a landscape designer and spending the time researching it myself.


+1. Would love to hear more. Your wife does incredible work!


----------



## PNW_George

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. Does your wife just enjoy this type of thing and researched the heck out of it like all of us here? Was she in school for this type of work? I ask because to me this is so much more complex than grass. Instead of 1 thing you are trying to make grow really well, you have to take considerations for EVERYTHING you are trying to grow.
> 
> Does she have any tips? I'm on the fence on getting a landscape designer and spending the time researching it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. Would love to hear more. Your wife does incredible work!
Click to expand...

I doubt I can answer coherently for my wife but I did pick up a few concepts over the years. She would start with foundation plants and build from there.

She looked for differences in texture, colors and flowering times throughout the season. Different shades of colors, dark greens, light greens, reds, purples, yellows, multicolored. She loves maples, especially Japanese Maple and other bright plants that still add color even when nothing else is blooming. She has planted a number of interesting trees, most I would need to ask her what the names are and after a few years, she doesn't even remember them all.

She lets a lot of the native trees grow a few I don't remember the names off the top of my head. Vine maples as an example. Hostas, Daylilies', Coral Bells, grasses, rhododendrons, azaleas, boxwood, the list goes on. Our yard has areas where there is a reasonable amount of full sun and areas that are almost always in the shade and she plans and plants around that.

She does let me plant some perennial flowers that attract hummingbirds. Those are just starting to bloom.

She did use a Garden Buddy, some call them Garden Angels, for a few years. They are much less expensive than formal Landscape designers and the discount hers got for plants easily paid for the low fees. After awhile though she learned what she liked and went her own way from there.

Wish I could be more help.


----------



## jessehurlburt

LOTM right there!


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

jessehurlburt said:


> LOTM right there!


I second that. It's the full deal.


----------



## PNW_George

Worked on weeding and cleaning up our ditch/gravel strip and thought I would snap a few pictures of our terrace next to the road.


----------



## PNW_George

The hydrangeas are starting to bloom.


----------



## Green

Awesome way to share the landscape work! It all adds up to an incredible yard.

This is the sort of ting I'd like to do someday, but not sure if I could handle all the plant maintenance on top of grass stuff. Maybe my final girlfriend and therefore wife will be someone who wants to put work into the yard, too. I only hope...


----------



## MarkAguglia

Incredible!


----------



## g-man

I have to ask, how do you keep the hedge level and square? Laser light mounted on a tripod?


----------



## PNW_George

g-man said:


> I have to ask, how do you keep the hedge level and square? Laser light mounted on a tripod?


No tools, just eyeballs


----------



## Killsocket

And here I am just trying to make my grass one shade of green..... :lol: :lol: 
Seriously, blown away. I can't stop looking at these. What a wonderful eye for landscape your wife has.


----------



## PNW_George

Some flowers from the garden today.


----------



## JDgreen18

Love it...


----------



## g-man

I could see the last one as a desktop background. Great pictures and flowers. What's the lens?


----------



## PNW_George

g-man said:


> I could see the last one as a desktop background. Great pictures and flowers. What's the lens?


AF Micro-NIKKOR 200mm f/4D IF-ED - Too long for this type of photography but it had been in storage too long I I wanted to give it some use.


----------



## g-man

It looked long. I was thinking a 135mm. Great separation from the background.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

Looks great!


----------



## Movingshrub

Just now saw this thread. That layout looks great. I was too busy looking at your turfgrass to notice the landscaping previously.

Kudos to you for going along with your wife's vision. The results speak for themselves.


----------



## iFisch3224

Incredible!! Well, well, done!! :thumbup: :nod: :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## PNW_George

The hydrangeas have have peaked and are starting to fade; the hummingbird flowers have come in and brought our friends.


----------



## Darrell

Is that flower Indian Pink?


----------



## bgillroy

Great photos @PNW_George! I'm really inspired by the landscaping. I've done a few searches for "garden buddy" or "garden angel" that didn't turn up anything. How did your wife connect with her landscape consultant?


----------



## XiolaOne

Very nice. What's the pink tree?


----------



## PNW_George

Darrell said:


> Is that flower Indian Pink?


I don't think so based on comparing pictures. I went to a nursery and asked for flowers that attract hummingbirds and this is one of the recommendations. I don't remember the name.

Regards


----------



## PNW_George

bgillroy said:


> Great photos PNW_George! I'm really inspired by the landscaping. I've done a few searches for "garden buddy" or "garden angel" that didn't turn up anything. How did your wife connect with her landscape consultant.


They might be local terms. It just means consultants without the formal degree so they don't charge as much as licensed, degreed landscape consultants.
Thanks


----------



## PNW_George

XiolaOne said:


> Very nice. What's the pink tree?


Pink Japanese Dogwood.

Thanks


----------



## XiolaOne

How far from the house is a safe distance? Those get a decent size no?



PNW_George said:


> XiolaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. What's the pink tree?
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Japanese Dogwood.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## PNW_George

it is slow growing and as wide as it is tall. We got it because it was disease resistant and many of the native dogwoods suffer from disease in the PNW and the Japanese is resistant. I would give it 15 feet or more.



XiolaOne said:


> How far from the house is a safe distance? Those get a decent size no?
> 
> 
> 
> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XiolaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. What's the pink tree?
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Japanese Dogwood.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## XiolaOne

It looks a lot closer than 15ft in that one pic lol



PNW_George said:


> it is slow growing and as wide as it is tall. We got it because it was disease resistant and many of the native dogwoods suffer from disease in the PNW and the Japanese is resistant. I would give it 15 feet or more.
> 
> 
> 
> XiolaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far from the house is a safe distance? Those get a decent size no?
> 
> 
> 
> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Japanese Dogwood.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PNW_George

You are correct, the trunk is only 8 feet from the corner of the house. Being off the corner gives it a lot more room to grow. The tree is 7 or 8 feet tall and over 12 feet wide. We have probably had it 15 years.



XiolaOne said:


> It looks a lot closer than 15ft in that one pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is slow growing and as wide as it is tall. We got it because it was disease resistant and many of the native dogwoods suffer from disease in the PNW and the Japanese is resistant. I would give it 15 feet or more.
> 
> 
> 
> XiolaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far from the house is a safe distance? Those get a decent size no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## XiolaOne

:thumbup:


----------



## bgillroy

I keep coming back to this thread time and time again to try to dissect it enough to plan out my yard in a similar manner, even though I'm in zone 6 here in STL.

@PNW_George, do you have dedicated irrigation for the beds? If so, what do they consist of? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

This is so beautiful I just want to drink tea and say what a mighty fine day it is today


----------



## ctrav

First time ever seeing this...stunning!


----------



## PNW_George

bgillroy said:


> I keep coming back to this thread time and time again to try to dissect it enough to plan out my yard in a similar manner, even though I'm in zone 6 here in STL.
> 
> PNW_George, do you have dedicated irrigation for the beds? If so, what do they consist of? Thanks for sharin


Yes, I have irrigation although I may need to change out for some taller pop ups. Currently I have 11 zones in the garden beds, 100 spray heads, a mix of Hunter ProSpray 4" Pop Ups and Hunter Pro Spray 12" Pop Up's for the garden beds and two soakers for the front terrace.

Thanks


----------



## PNW_George

My wife's' garden is looking better and better every year. We might have to start trimming back it is getting so full.


----------



## RayTL

Gorgeous! My wife helps me and it makes the yard so much more fun and rewarding.


----------



## SGrabs33

PNW_George said:


> My wife's' garden is looking better and better every year. We might have to start trimming back it is getting so full.


Thank you for reminding me of this thread! *Its almost like therapy looking at the pictures!*

I really need to step up my plant game


----------



## SGrabs33

PNW_George said:


> Some flowers from the garden today.


I wonder if this is what @wardconnor was talking about in his latest video. Lupinus??? 2:32 mark


----------



## PNW_George

SGrabs33 said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some flowers from the garden today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is what @wardconnor was talking about in his latest video. Lupinus??? 2:32 mark
Click to expand...

I believe it is a Vial's Primrose.


----------



## wardconnor

PNW_George said:


> My wife's' garden is looking better and better every year. We might have to start trimming back it is getting so full.


This is incredible


----------



## wardconnor

SGrabs33 said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some flowers from the garden today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is what @wardconnor was talking about in his latest video. Lupinus??? 2:32 mark
Click to expand...

Yes this is not the same plant


----------



## ThomasPI

Amazing, your wife has a gift. Truly very well done, bravo :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! :thumbup: to the wife...


----------



## Ecubed

I just want to set up a tent in your yard and stay forever. Absolutely beautiful landscaping and lawn for that matter. 5 stars


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I know I'm late to this thread, but a big home run with both the design and implementation! Wow! That's magazine/TV-show gorgeous.

I'm also glad to see such a positive forum response. I strongly agree that a healthy, groomed lawn is only a complimetary part of a larger whole. While I admire many of the lawns here, I think that we tend to ignore overall design and concentrate solely on the perfect, weed-green lawn.

My first impression of many "ideal" lawn photos in the forum are how sterile and uninviting a perfectly groomed and maintained yard can appear. What leaps out to me about the OP's organic design is the near absense of straight lines. Everything flows and invites exploration.


----------



## Mr McTurf

@PNW_George , what do you use to edge your landscape beds? Thanks


----------



## Delmarva Keith

That is what a garden should look like. Beauty, sanctuary, serenity. What is beyond the trees? It is testament to your success that I have to ask. Good fences might make good neighbors but great gardens make great neighbors. &#128512;


----------



## PNW_George

Mr McTurf said:


> @PNW_George , what do you use to edge your landscape beds? Thanks


I use a Stihl KombiSystem with a straight lawn edger attachment.

Thanks


----------



## PNW_George

Delmarva Keith said:


> That is what a garden should look like. Beauty, sanctuary, serenity. What is beyond the trees? It is testament to your success that I have to ask. Good fences might make good neighbors but great gardens make great neighbors. 😀


The back of the yard is a steep bank of about an acre down to a lake so it is very wooded. Each side of the yard is lined with trees, some very large evergreens that were there when we built and some I planted from seedling I grew in pots as I moved from house to house and planted when we finally built. They are getting pretty tall themselves.

Thanks and thank you everyone for the compliments to my wife. We are a good team.

From Google Maps/Earth.


----------



## Tmank87

Absolutely awesome. Really is, you should be proud. Great looking piece of property and home.


----------



## PNW_George

She picked up another planter pot today. We are going to run out of room on the patio.


----------



## ctrav

PNW_George said:


> She picked up another planter pot today. We are going to run out of room on the patio.


Looks sooooo good though...


----------



## Shindoman

Beautiful. A perfect example of why we love the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## PNW_George

hsvtoolfool said:


> I know I'm late to this thread, but a big home run with both the design and implementation! Wow! That's magazine/TV-show gorgeous.
> 
> I'm also glad to see such a positive forum response. I strongly agree that a healthy, groomed lawn is only a complimetary part of a larger whole. While I admire many of the lawns here, I think that we tend to ignore overall design and concentrate solely on the perfect, weed-green lawn.
> 
> My first impression of many "ideal" lawn photos in the forum are how sterile and uninviting a perfectly groomed and maintained yard can appear. What leaps out to me about the OP's organic design is the near absense of straight lines. Everything flows and invites exploration.


Thank you @hsvtoolfool, I was in a similar position as many of the members here for many years, large, beautiful lawns and minimal landscaping other than a small patch along the front of the house.

I remember a number of my early homes, most of which were new construction spec homes with minimal landscaping included. My landscaping at the time was a nice lawn with grass right up to fences, property lines and in some cases, even the house. Much of that was due to budget as landscaping can be expensive but I also just didn't get how much a garden can add. I always thought just having the nice lawn was all that was needed. My wife was even pushing a bit back in the early years but changing diapers and driving kids to soccer practice didn't leave much time.

When we built the home I am in now we just ran out of money as construction costs kept growing. It took years before I even added the back patio. We put the lawn in, had young kids that took up most of our weekends, and then started adding garden and landscaping every year as budget and time allowed. At times I protested as every year my wife would have me cut out ever-larger portions of the lawn to add garden beds. All I had to do was see the results and I stopped protesting and started to encourage her.

With perspective and my own history and evolution, I can appreciate the work other members put in, think they should be proud, and expect they will learn to value the landscaping aspect as time and budget allows.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy

Absolutely outstandingly beautiful.

I think that your photos have inspired me to look beyond just my lawn and start using the colors of plants and shrubs around my home too.

I know my wife would be thrilled if I did.

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## PNW_George

Weekend project, 16 yards of mulch with no help. I hope it is enough, last time we put down over 40 yards but the garden wasn't as filled in and there is some old material still passable. The 12 yards of sand covered in tarp I ordered to top dress my lawn will be harder. I should be getting too old for this but in a sick, sore back way I am kind of enjoying it.


----------



## PNW_George

My wife must think she ran out of room in her gardens so she is taking over the patio.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

As I get ready to purchase some larger planters for the front of my house i'd love a rundown of her process when putting a batch together. Especially knowing what will survive around here! Beautiful pics as always George


----------



## PNW_George

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> As I get ready to purchase some larger planters for the front of my house i'd love a rundown of her process when putting a batch together. Especially knowing what will survive around here! Beautiful pics as always George


I'm not sure what her secret is, I just move the heavy pots around, frequently. I know she like contrasting colors, plants the tallest upright growing in the middle of the pot, mid-height upright next, finally getting to hanging type flowers on the outside. I think she feels she may have overdone the number of planters this year and this doesn't show the hanging baskets, planters on the steps or other areas of the patio. She even planted a lemon tree.

Here is a different angle. This is in the evening without much light and like the first picture, just taken with an iPhone.



A screen capture from my security cameras.


----------

